# Lockdown - How to beat cabin-fever



## Hooked (28/3/20)

*How to beat cabin fever during the COVID-19 lockdown – Tips from an astronaut!
https://www.all4women.co.za/1979973...beat-cabin-fever-during-the-covid-19-lockdown*
25 March 2020

I can't copy the video URL, so go to above link.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

